# Suns @ Cavs | Game #43 | Sunday 1/28/07



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Few teams may find things to complain during the NBA's longest winning streak in seven years, but Steve Nash and the Phoenix Suns are being extra critical of themselves.
The Suns (35-8) look to extend their franchise-record 16-game winning streak on Sunday when they visit the Cleveland Cavaliers, who are expected to have LeBron James back in the lineup.
Phoenix added to its streak with a 98-90 win over Milwaukee on Friday. It's the NBA's longest winning streak since the Lakers won 19 straight in 2000, and the ninth longest overall.
A win Sunday would tie the Suns with Boston and San Antonio for seventh place all-time. The Celtics won 17 straight during the 1959-60 season, and the Spurs matched that in 1995-96.
Although the Suns continue to breeze through the schedule, Nash, the reigning two-time MVP, was unhappy with how they played Friday. Phoenix shot 42.5 percent from the field - its second-lowest output during the streak - and had a hard time putting the undermanned Bucks away.
"There's no rings for streaks," said Nash, who had 18 points, 16 assists and eight turnovers. "We've had a tendency to really take people lightly and not be as focused as we need to be, and I think you saw that from us tonight."
Phoenix had a two-point lead at the half and pushed it to 12 early in the fourth quarter, but Milwaukee stayed close and pulled within three with less than 2 minutes left. Raja Bell hit his seventh 3-pointer with 19.9 seconds left to give the Suns a 96-90 lead.
Bell led the team with 27 points, and Shawn Marion had 11 points and 23 rebounds. It was just the seventh time this season the NBA's highest scoring team at 111.5 points per game failed to reach 100. Though their average margin of victory during this stretch is 13.2 points, four of the Suns' last six games have been decided by nine points or less.
"It's hard to feel proud about it because we haven't been playing as well as we can for much of the streak," Nash said.
One of the wins during the streak was a 109-90 victory over Cleveland (25-18) on Jan. 11. Since that loss, the Cavaliers have slipped and posted just its third win in nine games after rallying to defeat Philadelphia 105-97 on Friday.
Playing without James, who was sidelined with a sprained toe, Cleveland got 21 from Drew Gooden and 17 off the bench from Donyell Marshall.
"We have a very talented group," said Gooden, who also added 10 rebounds. "When we lost our star, I said, 'Everybody's got to step up,' and that's just what we did."
James' injury isn't considered serious, and his absence Friday was more a precautionary measure. Coach Mike Brown said Friday's win showed the Cavs it can be a threat without James and his team-leading 27.1 points per game.
"It shows we have other weapons," Brown said. "It's the first time without LeBron, it's a big confidence booster."
The Cavaliers, 15-5 at home, have won two straight there over the Suns. 

Copyright 2006 by STATS LLC and Associated Press. Any commercial use or distribution without the express written consent of STATS LLC and Associated Press is strictly prohibited
<!-- http://njptomcat1:8082/statistics/gamePreview/GamePreviewStats.jsp?header=no&gamecode=By KATE HEDLIN, STATS Writer=&season2=2006 --> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr> <td align="center"><hr align="center" color="#193682" size="2" width="75%"></td> </tr> <tr> <td class="subMatchUp" align="center">
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Phoenix Suns </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">35 - 8 (.814)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">First, Pacific</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">19 - 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">16 - 5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 16</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Cleveland Cavaliers </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">25 - 18 (.581)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Second, Central</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">15 - 5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">10 - 13</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt">111.5</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt">102.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.498</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.451</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 41.1</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 43.1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 95.6</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 94.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.438</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.450</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 43.3</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 39.8</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr>  </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Nash, S</td> <td class="inTxt">41</td> <td class="inTxt">19.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.3</td> <td class="inTxt">11.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Marion, S</td> <td class="inTxt">43</td> <td class="inTxt">18.7</td> <td class="inTxt">10.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Stoudemire, A</td> <td class="inTxt">43</td> <td class="inTxt">18.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Barbosa, L</td> <td class="inTxt">41</td> <td class="inTxt">16.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bell, R</td> <td class="inTxt">40</td> <td class="inTxt">15.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Diaw, B</td> <td class="inTxt">43</td> <td class="inTxt">10.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Thomas, K</td> <td class="inTxt">37</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, J</td> <td class="inTxt">37</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Banks, M</td> <td class="inTxt">29</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Rose, J</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, J</td> <td class="inTxt">15</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Burke, P</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Marks, S</td> <td class="inTxt">2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Piatkowski, E</td> <td class="inTxt">1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Mike D'Antoni</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">James, L</td> <td class="inTxt">42</td> <td class="inTxt">27.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hughes, L</td> <td class="inTxt">32</td> <td class="inTxt">15.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ilgauskas, Z</td> <td class="inTxt">43</td> <td class="inTxt">12.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gooden, D</td> <td class="inTxt">41</td> <td class="inTxt">11.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr>  <td class="inTxt">Jones, D</td> <td class="inTxt">43</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Marshall, D</td> <td class="inTxt">42</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Varejao, A</td> <td class="inTxt">42</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Snow, E</td> <td class="inTxt">43</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Pavlovic, A</td> <td class="inTxt">31</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gibson, D</td> <td class="inTxt">31</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brown, S</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wesley, D</td> <td class="inTxt">23</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Newble, I</td> <td class="inTxt">3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Pollard, S</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, D</td> <td class="inTxt">1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Mike Brown</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="190">Tonight's Games</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="60">Time (ET)</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="90">Nat'l TV</td> <td class="inTxtB" align="center" width="100">Game Notes</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="35"> </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Phoenix @ Cleveland</td> <td class="inTxt">1:00 pm</td> <td class="inTxt"> ABC , SUN TV </td> <td class="inTxt" align="center">PHX | CLE</td> <td class="inTxt">Preview</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">New York @ Milwaukee</td> <td class="inTxt">3:30 pm</td> <td class="inTxt"> RSNE+O </td> <td class="inTxt" align="center">NYK | MIL</td> <td class="inTxt">Preview</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">San Antonio @ L.A. Lakers</td> <td class="inTxt">3:30 pm</td> <td class="inTxt"> ABC </td> <td class="inTxt" align="center">SAS | LAL</td> <td class="inTxt">Preview</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Washington @ Boston</td> <td class="inTxt">6:00 pm</td> <td class="inTxt"> NBALP </td> <td class="inTxt" align="center">WAS | BOS</td> <td class="inTxt">Preview</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Indiana @ Detroit</td> <td class="inTxt">6:30 pm</td> <td class="inTxt"> ESPN , RTVHD </td> <td class="inTxt" align="center">IND | DET</td> <td class="inTxt">Preview</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">L.A. Clippers @ Seattle</td> <td class="inTxt">10:00 pm</td> <td class="inTxt"> RTVHD , NBATVHighDef </td> <td class="inTxt" align="center">LAC | SEA</td> <td class="inTxt">Preview</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
http://www.nba.com/games/20070128/PHXCLE/preview.html


Lebron is questionable for this . W/o Lebron we get killed not just lose but slaughtered


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hubie Brown is calling the game: the man who thinks touching a player should be a foul


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Amare is so much quicker then our bigs


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Snow in the game with Lebron playing the point?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes with another bad start


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Missed FT's


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think we should put Lebron on Amare


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

boobie in the first quarter? someone make sure that is the real mike brown


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> boobie in the first quarter? someone make sure that is the real mike brown


Hughes with foul trouble. God knows we'll never see Hughes/Lebron/Gibson together


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh no: Wesley.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley/Jones backcourt: great


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another missed FT by lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What kind of lineup is this? Wesley,Jones, Gibson, Av, and Marshall?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Play Gibson at the point for christsakes and let him try to get to the basket if you're going to play this stupid lineup


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

alright marshall actually going inside: good job


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

LeBron with a threeeeee!

41-37 Suns...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh my lord. LeBron with a monstrous slam! That was sick, wicked and nasty!

43-41 Suns...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

too many 3's Lebron: attack the basket


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This team looks so much better with Gibson in tere


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow Gooden is playing so good. 9-10 from the field and 11 boards...and it's only the third


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Too bad we can't have this offensive output against every team.

Mike Brown looks weird when he is trying to fire everyone up like that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Phoenix has too many players; they look just as good w/o Nash and with Barbaso playing the point.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Dan Gibson with a hell of a shake on Bell, to bad he left that layup short.

Great energy from our bench today, I just dont understand all the switches on the screens.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Larry Hughes 1-10 from the field with no rebounds and 2 turnovers, I cant believe Sasha cant see any playing time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You don't see the huge effect Wesley has on the court


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hate Marshall


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes blows


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why did Lebron suddenly come out then come back in? What is going on over on that sideline? Jeez. And Larry Hughes has given us nothing today. No offense, no defense. Just crap.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Hughes blows


Hughes has been playing like this all year. I'm tired of it

Phx burying us with 3's


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes defense has been worse then his offense: he's not fighting through any picks


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Does Larry even care out there today? Just goin through the motions, but I guess thas better than actually trying to score because lord knows he cant make a shot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And I don't like Marshall because he settles for too many 3's, or moreover, our team settles for him shooting too many 3's. Swinging the ball around the perimeter is not good offense in and of itself. When we shoot jumpers we lose. We're the worst shooting team in the NBA. God knows why we shoot them.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Phx burying us with 3's



Must be nice to have a plan on offense. And have shooters capable of carrying out that plan.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Hughes defense has been worse then his offense: he's not fighting through any picks


His body language looks almost worse than his jumpshot out there.


I just want to know what justifies playing time, money? NBA experience? injury excuses?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Should Wesley really be playing all these minutes over Sasha?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is he sticking with Wesley?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> And I don't like Marshall because he settles for too many 3's, or moreover, our team settles for him shooting too many 3's. Swinging the ball around the perimeter is not good offense in and of itself. When we shoot jumpers we lose. We're the worst shooting team in the NBA. God knows why we shoot them.


The Suns just sag off their defender and pile in the middle daring you too shoot the long ball, and our basketball IQ like players love it and will continue to jack them up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wesley killing us. Give those shots to Sasha or DJ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You can't be more open then Wesley on that shoot


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Does David Wesley ever make shots?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This game is over


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why is he sticking with Wesley?


Even though Wesley just missed those past two three balls, his effort is something you have to like.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry embarassing himself.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

what can you do when you pass and guys get wide open shots and lay up bricks.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Even though Wesley just missed those past two three balls, his effort is something you have to like.


Same excuse is given for playing Snow. It's not like he doesn't have options: i.e. Sasha


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is pathetic. Lebron has NO help.

Looks familiar, huh? It's almost like THE EXACT SAME THING THAT HAPPENED IN THE PLAYOFFS LAST YEAR.

Danny Ferry had a whole summer to do something, anything, to improve the team. He failed. Really, what has he done as a GM? Dan Gibson is the only thing that might pan out, but even Paxson was able to luck into Varejao. Gibson chose us by the way, not the other way around, so I don't even know if that's Ferry's doing.

Replacing Flip Murray with David Wesley? BRILLIANT. Not hiring an offensive coordinator? BRILLIANT.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I think we have 2pts so far this qtr


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How many 3's can Phx make????? It's unreal


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's unwatchable because Phx scores on every possession.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Our idea to switch on the pick and roll has been throroughly exploited. That mismatch has been killing us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> This is pathetic. Lebron has NO help.
> 
> Looks familiar, huh? It's almost like THE EXACT SAME THING THAT HAPPENED IN THE PLAYOFFS LAST YEAR.
> 
> ...


Phx has so much more talent than us it's not even funny. There is a HUGE disparity between us and the top level teams, very frustrating.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't know what has been harder to watch: Larry Hughes performance today or the patch of hair on the back of Gooden's head.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You know what else is dumb, how Mike Brown is 100% reactive coach defensively.

He changes our lineups to match up with Phx rather than forcing them to match up with our bigs like Z. We never force mismatches, other teams dictate that to us.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What kind of historic impact is Phx 17 straight wins? Oh I don't know, didn't you just show us where it ranked in win streaks?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Phx has so much more talent than us it's not even funny. There is a HUGE disparity between us and the top level teams, very frustrating.


If we could trade our starting lineup minus Lebron for the Suns bench we'd be pretty good.

Barbosa
James Jones
Lebron
Donyell
Verejao

Yeah?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why didn't AV play in the 4th?


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why didn't AV play in the 4th?


mike brown was afraid he would foul out


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, just finished watching the game. 

Can't really make any excuses for Larry tonight. He honestly appears to be a complete waste of money right now. His trade value is low right now, but we should try to trade him anyway, if for no other reason than getting rid of his contract that is going to continue to haunt us. He just appears to be a mistake. I don't think he went to the basket once today.

David Wesley doesn't appear to be able to shoot anymore. It's tough trying to figure out when it's not a slump anymore. I just don't think he has anything left. He did however make a few good decisions on defense I liked. But not enough to justify his playing time.

It's painfully clear that Phoenix just has a much better-run team than Cleveland. They have loads more talent. They know how to build a team. And they have an identity. We don't have any of this. We do not have the talent that Phoenix does. Every player on that team can hit 3s like Damon Jones. It's almost disturbing. 

Lebron played great today. Gibson showed a lot of heart, and he was obviously trying to make things happen on offense and defense. He played extremely well today, even though he picked up a lot of fouls. 

It's starting to become obvious to me that we're not going to be able to defeat the elite teams in the league with the team as-is. I know it's not a shame to lose to Phoenix because everyone does it. But they make it very easy to see where your flaws are as a team. We just happen to have more flaws than I can count.

Also, I would really love to be able to see the +- numbers for Snow in this game. I honestly thought he was just terrible. He was in for their run at the beginning of the game, and he came back in at the beginning of the 2nd half when they made another run. He makes running an offense nearly impossible. We should explore trade opportunities with teams that have coaches as conservative as Mike Brown. Snow can't start in this league anymore. 

We're nowhere close to being the kind of team I thought we would be over the summer.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

You cant really use this game as a game of measure to our team, The Suns are on a whole new level of play than any other team in the league.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Although on the radio it did say when we have more than 16 fast break points we are 6-0.... We havent blown out teams in style like in years past.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> You cant really use this game as a game of measure to our team, The Suns are on a whole new level of play than any other team in the league.


But the Suns do a good job of making teams find out where their weaknesses are. Ours are at the PG, SG, and C. Z just can't play with the Suns, but he's useful against other teams. I don't think he's one of our biggest problems at this point.

It's our backcourt. By far, the worst in the league.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Can you guys admit that Larry Hughes is terrible now?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> Can you guys admit that Larry Hughes is terrible now?


Yes. Yes we can. Everyone on this team with the exception of Lebron, Anderson, and Dan Gibson should be fired.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Yes. Yes we can. Everyone on this team with the exception of Lebron, Anderson, and Dan Gibson should be fired.


Agreed. I'd keep Gooden too since he at least always plays hard


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

unforunately in order to get anything done this year before the trade deadline we're gonna have to give up either gooden or av


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Wow, just finished watching the game.
> 
> Can't really make any excuses for Larry tonight. He honestly appears to be a complete waste of money right now. His trade value is low right now, but we should try to trade him anyway, if for no other reason than getting rid of his contract that is going to continue to haunt us. He just appears to be a mistake. I don't think he went to the basket once today.
> 
> ...


Simply getting rid of larrys contract does not help us. We would still be over the cap, which means we could still only use our mle for signings. To trade hughes just to get a "better" contract would be like shooting ourselves in the foot. We would be better off just keeping him around and if a deal comes along that could actually make us better, pull the trigger.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

TyGuy said:


> Simply getting rid of larrys contract does not help us. We would still be over the cap, which means we could still only use our mle for signings. To trade hughes just to get a "better" contract would be like shooting ourselves in the foot. We would be better off just keeping him around and if a deal comes along that could actually make us better, pull the trigger.


I wasn't even just talking about for this year. I'm talking about not wanting a giant contract on our hands for several years for a player that appears to be pretty worthless right now.


----------

